# Cool garage shelves, anyone seen these before?



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

I was watching a video on Youtube last night, chap in the USA detailing his rather nice GT3 :thumb:

Anyway, he had some really nice looking shelves up on his garage wall, look really cool, has anyone seen these anywhere, or something similar? would look rather nice on my garage wall :thumb:

I took a screen shot....


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Pretty sure autoglym do one very similar if not the same


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Might be the "Go Rhino" shelves, especially the larger one's:
http://www.realtruck.com/go-rhino-garage-organization-storage-racks-shelves/


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll go and check both suggestions out :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

they are these

http://www.griotsgarage.com/product/35+ounce+bottle+rack.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome, thanks Whizzer :thumb:

Now just need to see if I can find them available in the UK.......


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

He has many threads on different forums but has one on garage journal about his garage 
evolution. http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=271509
I'm the OCD sufferer who suggested he painted them black lol, if you watch his new video about his garage.




He says in the above video and thread link what make they are and we're he got them.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

That's brilliant, thanks GTISnoopy :thumb:


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

I've just read through that thread, absolutely fantastic, but I now have serious garage envy :lol: What a lovely space and the GT3 ain't bad either! :thumb:

I really need some of the bottle racks!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I would absolutely love a garage like that :thumb:

And the cars to go with it of course


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Scoobr not sure if you have watched the 50 min video yet but he talks about the bottle racks extensively in the video near the end. Still bugs me they are red though


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

GTISnoopy said:


> Scoobr not sure if you have watched the 50 min video yet but he talks about the bottle racks extensively in the video near the end. Still bugs me they are red though


Not yet, will watch it tonight :thumb:

I agree though, they would look better in black :lol:


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi all

This is a very interesting thread. I am surprised that there aren't as many vendors in the UK selling such items. I have managed to locate one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Spray-bot...659?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a4bd856eb

it's not cheap it works out a bout £20 to hold 3 bottles !!!

I know autoglym do one (it has been mentioned here and it's about £40 - £50) I think that holds upto 8 bottles. anybody else have any ideas ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

Funny the things some folk see and others dont...the guy claims to be OCD,comments on how he,s not really happy because the shelves are slightly different sizes and different shades of red.But...hasnt noticed or maybe knows no better or doesnt care...the blockwork is a disaster.The joints should be plumb half bond, not almost stacked on top of each other.
Funny old world....


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

harrylall said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is a very interesting thread. I am surprised that there aren't as many vendors in the UK selling such items. I have managed to locate one
> 
> ...


Good work harrylall, that doesn't look too bad at all :thumb:

I've done a search for the Autoglym, but couldn't find anything?


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Point it out to him it will probably drive him nuts. I know it would me.
The house maybe a stick build as nearly all houses in the states are so the strength will be in the wooden frame.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

With my stock that I have, I would need $h!t loads of them shelves.


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

shelves look superb!!! would love to get my hands on them! any supplier online or in belgium?


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Ceiling boards are not level either, lol:thumb: I'm only jealous though as it does look like a nice garage so I think I would overlook the minor details if it was mine, ha ha.


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cool garage. I'm building a new house soon and my plans for the garage are pretty similar to that one! Mine will be slightly bigger at 8x8 metres, fully insulated, under floor heating, tv and sound system etc. can't wait! I'll post a thread up on here as it gets built.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> With my stock that I have, I would need !t loads of them shelves.


Snap - tis true I'm afraid 

OMG was my first reaction to that garage though


----------



## revoldius (Oct 25, 2010)

He gives the things he hasn't used in 2 months away. So he wouldn't need that much space.


----------



## JODmeister (Mar 14, 2014)

If anyone is interested, found this........

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Muc-Off-W...37?pt=UK_Motorcycle_Parts&hash=item3a953eb705


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

harrylall said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is a very interesting thread. I am surprised that there aren't as many vendors in the UK selling such items. I have managed to locate one
> 
> ...


Think I'd just get a sheet of metal, fold it and take a hole saw to it!


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, I ordered three of them, should be here tomorrow, £41.97 delivered.

I've got cupboards full of products too, idea being, I'm going to put some of the products that I use all the time in the holders, so I can grab them as and when I need them when I'm washing the car. 

I'll post some pics when they are up.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

So I had some of these delivered yesterday, not had a chance to put them up, a job for the weekend :thumb:

First impressions are good, well made and nicely finished, colour compliments my grey cupboards and garage floor well, also the car too 

Seem to take various bottle sizes well enough, I'll post some more pics once on the wall.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

They look great, might have to order myself some.


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

where did you orde them from then?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

subarufreak said:


> where did you orde them from then?


Here Dude :thumb:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Spray-bot...eb&clk_rvr_id=783878401481&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true

Have to admit they look good - but I'd need a wall of them


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Like them, think I'll get a couple for the sprays I use most often.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

I put them up at the weekend and they are pretty decent, apologies for the poor phone pics, but should give you an idea.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Those shelves look great. I'd quite like the ones which hold the gallons too but can't see them on griots site.


----------

